

Ask HN: Optometrist suggested wearing 'computer glasses'. Are they worth it? - bitcartel

The optometrist suggested getting a pair of 'computer glasses' with a slightly lower dosage than the prescription for the regular glasses.<p>If you wear them, have you found them to help reduce eye-strain and fatigue?  Is there any medical research into the benefits of 'computer glasses'?<p>[1] http://www.pcworld.com/article/258302/gunnar_glasses_help_for_eyes_chained_to_a_monitor.html<p>[2] http://www.allaboutvision.com/cvs/computer_glasses.htm
======
eduardordm
No. I asked an doctor about this and the answer was a straight 'those are
bullshit'.

You either have an eye problem or not. If you dont, just protect your eyes
from UV (sun light) and you should be ok.

Light sensivity is a symptom, not a cause, you should ask your doctor and
maybe be talk to a neurologist

~~~
bitcartel
Interesting to find out that 50 Cent is an investor in Gunnar [1] and he
previously made millions from an equity stake in a company selling Vitamin
Water.

I guess if you don't wear glasses, having a pair of computer glasses might
help reduce eye-strain due to the anti-glare coating on the lenses.

If you already wear glasses with anti-glare & UV protecting lenses, the
question becomes whether or not there's a benefit from the yellow tint and
strange shaped lenses of computer glasses.

[1] [http://betanews.com/2011/02/20/the-hype-vs-the-science-of-
di...](http://betanews.com/2011/02/20/the-hype-vs-the-science-of-digital-
eyewear/)

------
natasham25
I started getting very slight headaches after staring at a computer all day,
so I got Gunnars. The headaches are gone, and I continue to wear them every
day. They're a little weird at first, but the brightness of the screen really
gets to me now if I dont' wear them.

~~~
bitcartel
Did you change any habits after getting the Gunnars e.g. take a break from the
computer every 30-40 mins?

------
ScottWhigham
Totally - they work great for me. I have 20/20 vision but I have an
astigmatism that gets in the way. With glasses, the edges of fonts are sharper
and clearer. Without the glasses, I'll get eye strain.

